# Let's see those under 30 inches miniatures



## MBhorses (Dec 13, 2007)

here is our appy stud.

Little America's Silver Keepsake

Silver Bay Appaloosa Colt

Measured 26" 10/1/7

April 12, 2005

Sire: Little America Silver Tornado 26"

Dam: Little America's D. S. Honeymoon 28"


----------



## Leeana (Dec 13, 2007)

I currently have two. Im planning next year to purchase another broodmare under 30'' for my stallion as well.

*Impressive Lights* AMHA/AMHR

28.5'' Sr Stallion. He is both a grandson of _Boones Little Master _ and _Zee Jays Buccarudy_. His sire is _Boones Mr Supreme_ as well. He was very fat in the professional photos.





















In the stall you can see he really isnt as fat as he was above, more natural photo .






Here he is more recently tehehe ..






Here is a photo of his son who matured at 27.50'' (pressy is a size reducer lol). I do not own him, sadly *sigh*






I also have a 29'' mare who i have no decent photos of.


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 13, 2007)

We just have 2,

Currently Calvin is 26 inches tall should mature out at 29-30






Elle is currently 29 inch yearling should mature out at 30


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks for sharing

nice horses


----------



## Relic (Dec 13, 2007)

Two of our shorties currently living together in sin and lovin it..





28.5" Moniet coming 4 yr old mare






27.5" Galahad coming 6 yr. old


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 13, 2007)

This is Semi, RFM Dark Knights Simplisensational 29"

She is 2x World Top 5 (5th & 4th) and Champion Liberty Horse! She can STRUT!!!

She was retired this fall and will now be a fat & spoiled pony


----------



## vvf (Dec 13, 2007)

This is Jone's Call Me Phoenix. 4 Year old and barely 28".

He belongs to our 4 year old grandson, who is very excited to show him next year.


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 13, 2007)

I've got a 2007 Kickapoos Nickelodeon son who should mature about 29".






And this little 2007 colt should mature very close to 30". I don't have a great picture of him.


----------



## minimomNC (Dec 13, 2007)

This is my smallest first.

LR Scouts Miss Image 27"

3 year old mare. She was High Point AMHA Honor roll as a yearling and reserve as a 2 year old. She has multiple Grands and Supremes but is now retired.


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 13, 2007)

minimomNC said:


> This is my smallest first.
> 
> LR Scouts Miss Image 27"
> 
> 3 year old mare. She was High Point AMHA Honor roll as a yearling and reserve as a 2 year old. She has multiple Grands and Supremes but is now retired.


Hey Karen,

I have been wondering how Miss is doin? She is

such a beautiful tiny girl





~Sandy


----------



## normajeanbaker (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is my one and only under 30" Mini. He's Clear Brooks CK Shake N It Up ("Bamm Bamm"). He was foaled in 2005 and measures in at 28". Although the smallest guy in the barn, he's got the biggest personality!!



. I've decided to offer him for sale to the perfect home, but if that perfect home doesn't come along, he'll be on our show string in 08 and I hope to qualify him for the AMHR Nationals in the 30" & Under Sr Geldings class. ~Jen~


----------



## SWA (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is my baby doll, "Bridgy". She is a coming 3 yr old, currently standing at 27.5".


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 14, 2007)

*I love the tinys!These guys are all so gorgeous, even though there tiny there still very correct!!*


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 14, 2007)

aw

very pretty horses.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tami (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is mine, looking a tad chubby...lol. Oak Parks Ima Little Blue, 25" yearling filly.


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 15, 2007)

This is Oatmeal Acre Boinaiv's Prancy Zephyr , call name Phoebe. She is my very first mini



She will be 2 this spring and stands at a rough measurement of about 28 "











Oatmeal Acre Ragamuffin Rose call name Muffy . She is a '07 weanling filly and will most likely be under 28" when mature , she was only 16" at birth ! I don't have any real nice photo's of her yet , black horses are so hard to catch right in pictures


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 15, 2007)

This is our only tiny, 2006 buckskin pinto orphan filly.. 27" as a coming 2 year old:


----------



## MyBarakah (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi! Nice to see all these little horses! Sandy your bay mare looks/reminds me so much of my Dancer fillY!

She's 30" tall and boy can move!

I have 3 right now that are 29" and under and should stay under 30".

First is my little 27" yearling colt "Conders Simply Something Different" aka "Shrimp"..... He's such a neat boy!






And next is one that I got for my youngest who will show him next year and this guy can move too! So he'll make a great little liberty horse too! He's a yearling and measures 29"

DBF Echo's Lucky Strike aka "Striker"






The 3rd one is my one little dark charcole grey filly, Deven Creek Patented Miss Maggie aka "Maggie". I don't think she will mature over 30". She's a little gal and WOW.....she's put together REALLY nice! If she doesnt' sell by spring, she will be shown for sure! She's a really nice filly and I should just hang onto her....


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 19, 2007)

This is our 29 inche filly throwing BabyZee. He's out of 36.5 inch

parents but had a 31 inch grand dad, Flying W Farms Debonaire.

His first two daughter will go 34" maybe as well as this year girl.






However, this is a baaad photo of his 2006 little girl and unless she takes a huge growing spurt soon

she'll never see 28 inches as she's just 27 inches now.


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 1, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Here's my little 26.5" stallion "Dude" (with the "ttude") Huffman's Classic Little Dude





See Tami.... wouldn't Blue and Dude be awesome together



You just gotta let her come home with me










And here is my 28" cremello mare, Sami's Klasic Kreme



[SIZE=12pt](Thanks Tami



)[/SIZE]


----------



## rockin r (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is mine....Dillion.....Out of Brit Helm, Dell Terra 29". I always thought he was 31.5, but REO kept saying NO WAY. OH! So we measured him and sure enough she hit it right on the mark!


----------



## REO (Jan 2, 2008)

Told ya!



And for a little guy, he's a big sweetie!

We have 3 mares 30" and under, a blue eyed black pinto filly that is going to be really small, and a tiny blue eyed bay pinto colt that is staying tiny!


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jan 2, 2008)

This is our 28.5 inch mare Riversides Rowdys Mercedes.

Sired by RFM Booger Toos Rowdy Outlaw/Grosshills Im

A Booger Too/ Lazy "N" S Booger Man.

Mark takes her in jumping because I jump my gelding

and I'm getting too old to jump two!

Shes been Maine State Champion or Res in jumping and trail/obstacle

for the last three years in a row. Lot of horse in a small package!

And she drives!






We love her!








oops, trying picture again!






Mercedes


----------



## Jill (Jan 2, 2008)

My smallest is 30.5", but is a bit tubby and could use a trim. SO, it's conceivable she could measure 30" or under if that were my goal. She is a something I really had my eye on and kept "inquiring" _(to the point of being obnoxious probably)_ before Erica agreed to let me claim her as one of my own



She is one of three perlino Buckeroo girls that I own, and I would love to have some more as time goes by.

*[SIZE=14pt]Erica's Sweet as Sugar[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Granddaughter of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU")

Will be bred in the spring to Erica’s Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF & National Champion – Double Destiny & Buck Echo Grandson)


----------



## Letsdunit (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow some beautifull little horses here !

My new colt was measured at 28" a month ago, he is now 2 years old so should mature under 30" I couldnt believe he is that small as he looks like a big horse to me.


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jan 2, 2008)

Found another picture of our 28.5" mare

Mercedes in action.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 5, 2008)

My one and only tiny... probably why she is spoiled rotten:

Honey Bea Meadows Angelina 27 3/4" spitfire!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jan 8, 2008)

Tami said:


> Here is mine, looking a tad chubby...lol. Oak Parks Ima Little Blue, 25" yearling filly.


LOVE





Anyways, here is my just under 30 inch gelding that I purchased last year.

*Nor Lea's First Class By Starman*







He Can Fly!!


----------



## equanox (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is older sisiter and younger brother. Fantasia is blue roan pinto 27.75" and 6yr old now. Starbrite is 27.50" and 4yrs old black pinto ( I love his blue eye).











Another baby from our farm at the show. Feona is not 30" as a two year old.


----------



## shalamara minis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is ours: Shalamara Acres Phantar. 29" Foal 6/06

2007 NWMHC High Point 28" and under Yearling Stallion

2007 NWMHC Reserve High Point Amatuer Junior Stallion

2007 NWMHC Reserve Overall High Point Junior Stallion

We are looking foward to 2008


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 9, 2008)

This is fun! I adore the under 30" minis!





Here is my love, WF Mas Corona, 8 yrs young, 27.5" stallion. This is a pic of him with his championship ribbon and plaque from the Eastern Regional Championship Show where he was unanimous Champion Am Sr Stallion Level 1! It was such an accomplishment for both of us! He also has 4 World/Nat Top Tens in halter and has Grands and Reserves, etc.






This is our 2 yr old filly, Indian Peaks Sweet Serenity, 26.5" and just the epitome of what I want my horses to look like. She's a World Futurity Top Ten, multiple Supremes and multiple Grands.











Here is our 2 yr old filly, Wisteria Rubicon Raven Beauty. She's 26" (on a tall day) and is a World Reserve Champion Futurity and Top Ten open halter mare with many Grands also. I've never had the pleasure of walking her in the ring myself, but hope to some day!






This is our 2 yr old gelding, Star Ridge Acres Good As Gold. He's 29" and will be going in the ring in 2008. I only have a weanling pic of him. He's a GMB great grandson.






This is our yearling filly, Star Ridge Acres Golden Miracle. She's currently 23.5" as a 9 month old. She's a National Top Ten Weanling Mare and has many blues also. I don't have ANY pics from her at Nationals - long story!



But here is a weanling pic from at home.






This is our 4 yr old mare, Star Keeper. She may go back out on the show road this year, can't decide. She's currently 29" and a blimp, but we'll see. These are pics from her as a 2 yr old. She only lacks one Grand for her HOF in halter (why I'm tempted to take her back out), she has more reserve grands than I can count! She's been high-point in just about everything and she's been champion all-star in several categories also. She's built like a quarter horse more than a refined arabian type, but she SHOWS her heart out every single time she's in the ring!









We also have a 29" broodmare that is a Gold Boy granddaughter, but don't have a decent pic of her. We have many that are just over 30".

Thanks for looking!


----------

